# Picking your brain - starter kits



## Huffapuff (18/11/16)

Hey all,

I want to get a simple but good starter kit for my friend at work. She's had an old twisp before but it didn't help her get off the analogs because, well, it was a twisp 

I'd like to get something simple and straight forward that won't give her grief as she's not the most technically minded person! It'll have to be an eGo style pen vape just to make it familiar for her, and be able to use affordable replaceable coils. I doubt she'll be a heavy vaper either so it wouldn't need a hectic battery.

I've been looking at the iJusts and AIOs etc, but as I've never used them before I have no idea of what's good.

What are your recommendations?


----------



## Slick (18/11/16)

Ego aio all the way,it will be like an upgraded twisp and won't break the bank,most vendors have it for around R350

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/11/16)

Great question @Huffapuff 
I have had this dilemma too on occasion and i find I am often out of touch on the starter equipment

Would you mind if I move this thread to the Who has stock subforum and we ask the vendors to also advise since they sell lots of gear to newer vapers?


----------



## craigb (18/11/16)

I've got the Joytech eGo AIO and love it.

It's not a perfect device and I've already almost outgrown it but you can literally prime it at the shop, juice it up and vape. Less than 2 minutes between paying and first vape.

You have to be careful with juices, max you can go is 70vg/30pg because it wicks very slowly - especially with the 0.6 ohm coils, but the 0.5ohm coils are noticeably thirstier than their 0.6 brethren, but do give more flavour and clouds. Because of the muted flavour relative to box mods, the only flavour I can reliably pick up on is menthol, so if you DIY, maybe mix up a little menthol + some other flavour for her as an ADV.

The air draw on the 0.6 coil is tight and on the 0.5 goes from Nun to Pop star. 

Battery life on the 0.6 is about a day of heavy-ish vaping, half a day on the 0.5.

Yes the coils do have that much of an effect on the experience.

Replacement coils go for about R40/R50 individually or R180 - R200 for a 5 pack. I'm a heavy vapour, usually empty the 2ml in a session, going through maybe 15ml to 20ml a day. A coil lasts me just under 2 weeks, but I use it until it literally stops wicking.

You will sometimes get a bit of spitting/gurgling. After a refill, point the device away from face and test fire a few times till the fireworks stop and then proceed as normal.

For a n00b it's a great start, and if you can be there to encourage her through the occasional dry hit, you just can't go wrong with the device.

The only suggestion would be to look at the bigger Joytech eGo AIO's that have been released as my biggest issue with the original is battery life.

and like @Slick says, it won't break the bank.

And like I said at the beginning, it's not a perfect device, but I think it's a perfect device to begin with.

Or maybe go for a Pico/Melo Kit - while I can't vouch for the device, many others rave about it and it will avoid feeling like you've wasted R390 on starter wheels.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/11/16)

I still think the best beginer setup for a transition from analog to digital is the subvod.

I just2 also is good but 0.3 coils is just too much and the 0.5 coil is just crappy with ramp up.

Ego aio is also a nice device but i find it a bit too restrictive well not a bit very restrictive, also if you drop the aio and glass breaks you can throw it down the bin. 

Where as the subvod uses a Subtank so just replace the glass and you good to go.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (18/11/16)

craigb said:


> I've got the Joytech eGo AIO and love it.
> 
> It's not a perfect device and I've already almost outgrown it but you can literally prime it at the shop, juice it up and vape. Less than 2 minutes between paying and first vape.
> 
> ...



Thanks! That's some great advice. I've been thinking of the AIO as it seems pretty solid, not great - but fine for the price. I assume that coils aren't too hard to come by?


----------



## Huffapuff (18/11/16)

Silver said:


> Great question @Huffapuff
> I have had this dilemma too on occasion and i find I am often out of touch on the starter equipment
> 
> Would you mind if I move this thread to the Who has stock subforum and we ask the vendors to also advise since they sell lots of gear to newer vapers?



Yeah, I hear you @Silver, I'm also pretty out of touch with regards to starter kits.

Would you mind if we left this here for a bit so I could hear more of what the general forum has to say?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (18/11/16)

I am not a fan of the AIO system. Flavour is muted and spitback could be a problem. Also you cannot control/adjust the power.

Not pen style, but my recommendations are:

*iStick Pico mod with Vaporesso Guardian tank (2 ml)*. The 0.5 ohm ceramic coils are perfect for both MTL and DTL vaping using the air flow settings on the tank. The coil units last well - around 2 weeks plus, juice dependent. Top airflow, so no leaking. Top filling. I dare any toddler to open this tank. Of course, the coils are not cheap - R300 for 5 - but they last longer. Really *trouble free* vaping.
*iStick Pico mod with Melo 3 Mini tank (2 ml)*. Many coil options here, even an ECR rebuildable head, but to my mind the EUC system would be best and cheapest. That said, I see eCiggies sells the EUC sleeve with 10 coils (ceramic -0.5 ohms) for R400, which is a great deal. But then they sell the coils separately for R50 each. So not that much cheaper than the Guardian coils. Wait, VapeKing sells 10 coils for R310, which is much more affordable. You do need a sleeve to start off with. Top filling, but bottom air flow - some moisture may occur. Many also say the Melo 3 is not really made for MTL. One practical problem is unscrewing the base. Most time I cannot do this without the help of one of those Twizer tools. So, *not totally trouble free* and the air flow might not be ideal.
Another one to consider is the Eleaf iCare (1.3 ml). VapersCorner has the Mini with battery of 320 mAh, but it comes with a battery (2300 mAh) in a cradle. On my list to try, but reports here is positive. Very basic, small vapour, made for higher nicotine. Coils not freely available yet. Small, almost pen style.

More info on the Guardian tank here and here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## craigb (18/11/16)

Huffapuff said:


> I assume that coils aren't too hard to come by



Many of the vendors carry them. Easier than 3.14159265359 to get them.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Imtiaaz (18/11/16)

Get her an Ijoy Maxo with a Doode RDA...throw her in the deep end and let her swim!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (18/11/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Yeah, I hear you @Silver, I'm also pretty out of touch with regards to starter kits.
> 
> Would you mind if we left this here for a bit so I could hear more of what the general forum has to say?



Sure - will do @Huffapuff

We certainly need to come up with the "top 3" entry level products - that give a *decent *vape and are trouble free...

Am watching this thread

My contribution is as follows (from my limited current experience with entry level gear)
- The Aio is not bad for the price but I just can't get to like it much. Muted flavour and I find the filling and rescrewing back quite fiddly and leaky
- The Pico/Melo3Mini is great for me with the 0.6 ohm CCells - my current CCell is going for about 20 tankfuls and still giving great vapour and flavour. Not a mouth to lung for me. More restricted lung hit.

I want to try that Guardian that Andre suggested and the iCare.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (18/11/16)

Andre said:


> I am not a fan of the AIO system. Flavour is muted and spitback could be a problem. Also you cannot control/adjust the power.
> 
> Not pen style, but my recommendations are:
> 
> ...



If it were me I'd totally go for the Pico. But it's a bit pricey for a gift, know what I mean?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (18/11/16)

Huffapuff said:


> If it were me I'd totally go for the Pico. But it's a bit pricey for a gift, know what I mean?



There is a vendor that will have it on sale next week...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/11/16)

craigb said:


> There is a vendor that will have it on sale next week...


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/throat-punch-black-fiveday-sale.t31032/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (18/11/16)

Hmm.. a sale huh? That sounds dangerous


----------



## Duffie12 (18/11/16)

The ECML coils for Melo and compatible tanks are great for MtL vaping.
An alternative to the Pico with Melo is the Pico Nano. Comes with the Melo Nano tank, ECML coil and it has a built in battery so no worrying about 18650 batteries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (18/11/16)

For the best MTL setup I'd go left field and recommend the Pico Squeeze plus RM2. If you are willing to build the occasional coil for her and wick it it's truly the best setup. All these commercial options pale in comparison and I'm sure if you really want to help her get off the stinkies that is the best option IMO. A nice RY4 juice and she'll never look back....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

